# Ruptured planteric tendon



## kanjc (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok so I did what everyone has done, I knew I was overdoing it and continued on and ruptured this planteric tendon, I guess it runs from the back of the knee down to your ankle...the doctor said no TKD for a few months (yeah right hahahahahahahahahah) so any suggestions? I can't run or jump using that leg and there is a tournament coming up in september and I would like to go so any ideas on how I can get itworking right again?


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2005)

kanjc said:
			
		

> Ok so I did what everyone has done, I knew I was overdoing it and continued on and ruptured this planteric tendon, I guess it runs from the back of the knee down to your ankle...the doctor said no TKD for a few months (yeah right hahahahahahahahahah) so any suggestions? I can't run or jump using that leg and there is a tournament coming up in september and I would like to go so any ideas on how I can get itworking right again?



I suggest listening to the doctors advice.  Going back too soon could result in further or more serious injury than you already have.  It would probably be a good idea to go to physical therapy.  The doctor should be able to give you some exercises to regain the strength and flexability.

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2005)

Mod Note

Moved to Health Tips

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


(good luck with healing, don't overdo~! )


----------



## first123class (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, I agree. Listen to the doctor. I know, since I been there.

If you can do accupuncture, it can shorten the time away from TKD.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe swimming would be okay to keep in shape, but I would ask your doc.   Never heard of this ailment happening. Besides running and jumping, doing kicks would hurt it too, I would think.  So it sounds like you are out of TKD including the tournament.  Use cold packs on it until the swelling is down then use hot bath/soaks to help the healing. Tendons/ligaments take longer to heal. I had a pulled hamstring that took over a year because I kept re-injuring it.  Besides if you further injure it after healing a little then working out and re-injuring it, it could become a chronic problem.  Take it easy, go for the long run. TW


----------

